# ETC Ion and a Media Server?



## DenverLighting (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello All,

I am looking at controlling an iMac with my Ion to send video to a projector and cue music effects. What is the best way to do this? How would you connect the two together, and what program would you suggest? Is there something out there that will do this? 

Thank you!


----------



## xander (Apr 28, 2010)

Midi or MSC?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 28, 2010)

Moving this thread to Multimedia, Projection, and Show Control. 

Perhaps the _best_ way would be a DMX-controlled Media Server. I think a _simpler_ way would be to use a little program called QLab.


----------



## xander (Apr 29, 2010)

Perhaps I was a bit hasty in my last response. What exactly are you looking for? The means to control your iMac from the desk? Or the means to control the projector and sound cues from your iMac?

First of all, I wouldn't try to run both video and sound from the same computer (unless you are using the same piece of software to run both).

If you are asking about the former, Midi or Midi Show Control, like I said before, would be your best bet. You could also use something like Rosco's Keystroke if you have it.

If you are asking the latter, Derek's suggestion of QLab is probably number one sound cue software. I highly suggest it. I am using it on my current show. Very reliable. As for projection, you can get away with something cheap like PowerPoint (or similar) if you are doing stills, but if you are using video, you should probably get some sort of media server. Something along the lines of Arkaos, Whatchout, or Hippotizer, etc.

-Tim


----------



## DenverLighting (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I was hoping there was a program that would allow me to run DMX or MIDI into the iMac and from that cue a sound effect or a video to play. Am I dreaming for this technology to be out there?


----------



## DenverLighting (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that Watchout program looks amazing. Have you used it? How is the best way to integrate with the ION?


----------

